# Symophobia Arrived!



## redleicester (Aug 11, 2008)

Shipping on the 8th.... here on the 11th.... not bad for FedEx!

Three DVDs of shiny goodness to install.

First impressions!? Erm.... the box looked a whole lot bigger in the photographs! :mrgreen:


----------



## Pietro (Aug 11, 2008)

Waiting for first reviews 

- Piotr


----------



## CFDG (Aug 11, 2008)

And remember : any Symphobia *strings* quickie uploaded here will do. :mrgreen: 

C.


----------



## Niah (Aug 11, 2008)

I wanna hear that string quartet...sustains !


----------



## sonomusic (Aug 11, 2008)

Anyone know if the U.S. orders went out yet? I think they're shipping from StepinTime, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Vision (Aug 11, 2008)

Hmm.. wonder when it'll show up in the US. My order still says "Processing."


----------



## redleicester (Aug 11, 2008)

Just putting new HDs into my DAW. Once those are up and running will sort a couple of quick rough demos.


----------



## Niah (Aug 11, 2008)

redleicester @ Mon Aug 11 said:


> Just putting new HDs into my DAW. Once those are up and running will sort a couple of quick rough demos.



Thanks ! :mrgreen:


----------



## RiffWraith (Aug 11, 2008)

redleicester @ Mon Aug 11 said:


> Just putting new HDs into my DAW. Once those are up and running will sort a couple of quick rough demos.



Ok, well, you done yet???  :lol: 

Just called steptimeware - they just received "a bunch" today, and will start shipping today, and ship the balance out tomorrow. So, we are looking at Tues or Wed, if next day was chosen. However, they did not receive enough to cover all of the orders that were placed, and therefore can not ship every order. It is first come first serve, so if you didn't place the order in the beginning, you are going to have to wait another week at minimum.

Cheers.


----------



## Pietro (Aug 11, 2008)

Don't wanna rush you, or anything...

(tic-tac-tic-tac)

:mrgreen: 

- Piotr


----------



## madbulk (Aug 11, 2008)

Pietro is threatening to pelt you with one-calorie mints. You had to put in new drives today? C'mon, move it!


----------



## choc0thrax (Aug 11, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKg5ggoqJ0g


----------



## RiffWraith (Aug 11, 2008)

madbulk @ Tue Aug 12 said:


> Pietro is threatening to pelt you with *one-calorie *mints. You had to put in new drives today? C'mon, move it!



You calling him fat? :shock:


----------



## RiffWraith (Aug 11, 2008)

choc0thrax @ Tue Aug 12 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKg5ggoqJ0g



LOL! 

If Symphobia can't do that, I am personally getting on a plane to the Nederlands, and Maarten is going to get a spanking!!!


----------



## choc0thrax (Aug 11, 2008)

Ummm none of those two posts contain any links to demos, try again. 8)


----------



## RiffWraith (Aug 11, 2008)

choc0thrax @ Tue Aug 12 said:


> Ummm none of those two posts contain any links to demos, try again. 8)



Me? You must mean me - I am the only one with "two posts". Why would I have demos? :?: 8)


----------



## choc0thrax (Aug 11, 2008)

Oh yeah wrong person I meant the other dude, the excitement of demos has me confused and sweaty...and my nipples are hard as rock.


----------



## tripit (Aug 11, 2008)

Vision @ Mon Aug 11 said:


> Hmm.. wonder when it'll show up in the US. My order still says "Processing."



My order too.


----------



## Nick Harvey (Aug 11, 2008)

Got mine today. Here's a quick rough sketch:

http://www.messhead.com/downloads/Catman_Do.mp3

It took a couple of hours or so to complete. All orchestral sounds are Symphobia. The rest includes elements from RMX, Evolve, a pad from Minimonsta and a couple of hits from SD2.

I've really only started to scrape the surface of this barrel of sonic loveliness.

Nick


----------



## Pietro (Aug 11, 2008)

Now we are talking!

- Piotr


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 11, 2008)

Nick Harvey @ Mon Aug 11 said:


> Got mine today. Here's a quick rough sketch:
> 
> http://www.messhead.com/downloads/Catman_Do.mp3
> 
> ...



Hi Nick,

thanks for this fast demo! Sounds cool! o/~ 

Perhaps, can you post another version with only the Symphobia instruments and without added reverb?

Best,

Gunther


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 11, 2008)

GREAT PIECE NICK!!
=o =o =o =o =o


----------



## Daniel James (Aug 11, 2008)

Wow it sounds awesome. Im def gonna pick this up as soon as I can.

DaZ


----------



## RiffWraith (Aug 11, 2008)

Nick Harvey @ Tue Aug 12 said:


> Got mine today. Here's a quick rough sketch:
> 
> http://www.messhead.com/downloads/Catman_Do.mp3
> 
> ...



Hey Nick - sounds very cool. A bit Batman-ish, perhaps??? :mrgreen: 

The strings, to me, lack definition. Did you add verb as Gunther alluded to, or is that the actual sound?

Thanks for the demo!


----------



## Aer Gui Ta (Aug 11, 2008)

Super!


----------



## Nick Harvey (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks Gunther, Ned and Daz. 

RiffWraith, I did add reverb. Listening to the mix again (a little more objectively after a few hours away from it), the strings do indeed sound a trifle muddy. Too much Altiverb methinks! That pesky Amsterdam Concertgebouw lured me in yet again. Tut! Those flirty Dutch concert halls with their heaving bosoms and fluttering eyelids...

Gunther, I'll post a mix featuring only the Symphobia patches sans reverb tomorrow.

Oh, and yes, it's a complete Batman rip-off, whence the title 'Catman Do'. Hark, the Harvey puns, they can't stop a-flowing.


----------



## madbulk (Aug 11, 2008)

It sounds great Nick. On a new product, in two hours. Especially great. And since that's part of the allure of this lib, appreciate your doing a quick post.
We're all just anxious to hear it out of the box without much tweaking. The mix sounded pretty good to me.


----------



## Ed (Aug 11, 2008)

Yes way too much reverb but this sounds really cool!!


----------



## Hal (Aug 11, 2008)

nice composition,the library sounds great,but i hate the reverb ,even after listening 4 times i cant get used to it,somehow it makes ur piece sounds fake and small


----------



## choc0thrax (Aug 11, 2008)

Yo redleicester where is your demo dude! I just went through the trouble of typing your name, I deserve some sort of reward.


----------



## midphase (Aug 11, 2008)

Wow.....this library keeps blowing me away the more I hear it!

I can't wait to get it...but alas...I don't want to break my philosophy of not buying anything until a project justifies it...and right now I'm being asked for electronic music...so Symphobia will have to wait.

With my luck....when Omnisphere comes out (which I could definitely justify buying right now), I'll be asked to write orchestral music!


----------



## Ed (Aug 11, 2008)

Hal @ Mon Aug 11 said:


> nice composition,the library sounds great,but i hate the reverb ,even after listening 4 times i cant get used to it,somehow it makes ur piece sounds fake and small



From what Nick said he seems to have loaded up a huge dirty Dutch booming concert hall and recorded all the wet signal for us, maybe thats what turns him on... sooooo Im sure when we get a better mix we can hear it better.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Aug 11, 2008)

Anybody in the US have it yet?


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Aug 11, 2008)

there are a bunch of demos on the site, why is that not a good enough representation?

the question is really workflow from a buyers perspective and maybe if there are some problems encountered along the way.


----------



## Ed (Aug 11, 2008)

Craig Sharmat @ Mon Aug 11 said:


> there are a bunch of demos on the site, why is that not a good enough representation?.



Personally I just want to hear more. _


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Aug 11, 2008)

well then carry on...


----------



## Vision (Aug 11, 2008)

Craig Sharmat @ Mon Aug 11 said:


> there are a bunch of demos on the site, why is that not a good enough representation?
> 
> the question is really workflow from a buyers perspective and maybe if there are some problems encountered along the way.



I'm interested in CPU usage as well. Anyone using a Quad or an Octo you should be gravy. I was assured by Maarten that my old G5 Dual would be fine as well. Kontakt 2 works well on my machine, so I have no reason to doubt it. Hopefully I'll find out soon.


----------



## Pietro (Aug 11, 2008)

Considering the size of the library, even a dual core cpu might do just fine.

- Piotr


----------



## Niah (Aug 11, 2008)

I agree, there's too much reverb, but why use it in the first place? Isn't symphobia wet enough? I was under the impression that the samples were embedded with hall ambience.


Anyway thanks for sharing the demo Nick.


----------



## FireGS (Aug 11, 2008)

That's what I would have thought. If I were to get it, i wouldnt add any reverb to those samples, and just add reverb to my other samples mixed in. The reverbs wouldnt match exactly, but it'd give a sense of depth, and orchestral placement.

Maybe?


----------



## Nick Harvey (Aug 12, 2008)

Right ladies and gents, as requested here are some alternative versions.


The original:

http://www.messhead.com/downloads/Catman_Do.mp3


With LESS reverb:

http://www.messhead.com/downloads/Catman_Do_M.mp3


With NO reverb:

http://www.messhead.com/downloads/Catman_Do_no_rev.mp3


The Symphobia parts only with NO reverb:

http://www.messhead.com/downloads/Catman_Do_Symph_no_rev.mp3 (http://www.messhead.com/downloads/Catma ... no_rev.mp3)


I gave myself a very strict two hour time limit when writing this, so please do not listen to it as a finished polished article. It was composed for demo purposes only.

Nick


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 12, 2008)

Nick,

thank you very much for spending your time producing this demos. 

The version without reverb is fine to exactly hear what you did, and I like what you did!  

Now I am analyzing and comparing the version with only the Symphobia sound to my other libs.  

Thanks again, o/~ 

Gunther


----------



## Ed (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks Nick sounds great!

Any word on what Sympobia has in the way of Trumpets?


----------



## artinro (Aug 12, 2008)

Nick,
Thanks for the demo. Sounds great. Quick question...were you using the close or concert stage mics for these demos?

Cheers.


----------



## Nick Harvey (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks Gunther.

Ed, there are trumpets. They're part of the brass ensemble patches.

Artinro, I was using the concert stage mics.

Nick


----------



## Hal (Aug 12, 2008)

ok now u gave us what we needed to hear thx for putting ur time in this

the no rev version: Sounds right and very good just out of the box however i could use just a little more rev on it

the Meduim rev version: is very very nice and sounds very reel i would go even with a very little more rev

the too much rev version : is just the exemple of what we shoudnt do with this lib as it sounds wetter then the "S" Mics in platinum !

as i told u nice composition but i have an issue with the dynamics is it the library !? i doubt i think this is how u want ur composition to sound ?


----------



## Nick Harvey (Aug 12, 2008)

Hal @ Tue Aug 12 said:


> as i told u nice composition but i have an issue with the dynamics is it the library !? i doubt i think this is how u want ur composition to sound ?



Thanks Hal. Be more specific about the dynamics please. I spent next to no time drawing in velocity and volume curves, and with a bit more time getting to know the library would probably change some of the patches to those more suitable for the parts played. I also bunged a compressor and limiter on the master out which probably doesn't help to let the piece breathe.


----------



## Aer Gui Ta (Aug 12, 2008)

Nick

After a day or so with the barrel of sonic loveliness how is your initial euphoria holding up?


----------



## Nick Harvey (Aug 12, 2008)

Still euphoric. I'm dancing round the garden with daisies in my hair and a manic grin on my face. Scary!


----------



## Ed (Aug 12, 2008)

Nick some people have issues with the amount of dynamic layers, now I know GIga has DEF so it makes sence that you need not record as many, but is there a similar thing in Kontakt and in the programming of this library?


----------



## Ed (Aug 12, 2008)

Nick Harvey @ Tue Aug 12 said:


> Thanks Gunther.
> 
> Ed, there are trumpets. They're part of the brass ensemble patches.
> 
> ...



How do they sound? Im looking for agressive FFF stuff? Only really heard this featured on the low brass so far


----------



## Nick Harvey (Aug 12, 2008)

I've got no idea what DEF is I'm afraid. I know what IRA, RSPCA, C&A, P&O, BBC and ING Direct are though. 

At the moment the lack of dynamic layers isn't bothering me, as the core sounds are so damn gorgeous. Come back to me in a couple of weeks after I've come down from my Symphobic high. I'll have really started to delve deeper into the product and and it may well be a different story.


----------



## Nick Harvey (Aug 12, 2008)

Ed @ Tue Aug 12 said:


> How do they sound? Im looking for agressive FFF stuff? Only really heard this featured on the low brass so far



They're certainly not as aggressive as the lower brass.


----------



## Toxeen (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi all,

Got Symphobia today. The overall first impression is: amazing. 

Ed - 
I may help you out in terms of layers. Most patches got 2-3 layers, controllable via Velocity or Modwheel. 
Playing around with my version and the string patches here for the last hour, here's a short demo including some of those lush patches. 

Particular order:

1. Sordino (+Ivory Grand)
2. Soft
3. Normal + Tremolo
4. Crescendo + Marcato
5. Staccato + Spiccato (+1 Octave)
6. Spiccato (/w repetition)
7. Staccato /w bass piano + Col Legno
8. Pizzicato
9. Low Staccato
10. Ensemble Chords + Low Sustain


http://www.toxeen.com/temp/t_symphobia_strings_test.mp3



-Boris


----------



## Ed (Aug 12, 2008)

Boris, I LOVE the sound!! Thanks a lot for that! Now I just need a large HD and I can buy it!!

Nick: ha, thanks  Shame about the trumpets, ah well cant have it all.


----------



## Pietro (Aug 12, 2008)

Now this is the kind of demo I wanted to hear.

Very nice sound indeed.

Thanks!

- Piotr


----------



## Ed (Aug 12, 2008)

OOH OOH I have another question. 

Is there an option to install PART of the library or do you have to install all 18 gigs??


----------



## Hal (Aug 12, 2008)

after the preorder ended early before i get it i thought i could wait and no need to hurry,but each demo i discover it sounds too good to be kept out from my template for a long time waw

thx Toxeen for the new Demos,Thx nick too

a couple of questions pls

In some of the articulation i feel like there is a bow change ? is there any in the samples ? (talking about the sus samples)
How does symphobia handle repetitions and RR-up/dw is it in a normal one note way or is it an advanced scripting to RR chords ? u know what i mean


----------



## hbuus (Aug 12, 2008)

Nick & Boris:

Love your demos, well done! (Nick: Esp. the version with less reverb)

If I had the money (and if I could figure out how to write orchestral music :D ), buying this library would be a no-brainer. It sounds to me as if it contains a lot of new 'colors' compared to what's out there already.

Best regards,
Henrik


----------



## Hal (Aug 12, 2008)

Ed @ Tue Aug 12 said:


> OOH OOH I have another question.
> 
> Is there an option to install PART of the library or do you have to install all 18 gigs??



oh wait..will u have the courage to do that ! :D its all or nothing for me

what do u intend to sacrifice exactly ? the sordinos? the stacs? of course no
the brass ?! i woudnt do that..dont tell me the fx :twisted: 

well i assume like most sams u could install different mics but nor different samples
this will save u a lot of space if the HD is still ur prob


----------



## Toxeen (Aug 12, 2008)

Ed, Pietro, Hal, hbuus, thanks.

Keep in mind that mostly all of this is just played in live /w keyboard without any remarkable edits or post processing.

You are right about the colours. Fresh and lush, as I said. Really dig it.

Now - the effect patches are another really, really great thing here. All those clusters, bendings, glisses and textures. For me, that stuff is the really great part here, because I was missing all those gigantic cinematic string rises and all sort of fx for years !

Also - combining those effects with your e.g. sus and stacc patches really ADDS the magic !


----------



## Ed (Aug 12, 2008)

Hal @ Tue Aug 12 said:


> Ed @ Tue Aug 12 said:
> 
> 
> > OOH OOH I have another question.
> ...



Haha. I wont have a choice until I have space to put it. I remmeber reading somewhere that half the 18gigs is effects, might have been a dream, but if so I can live without them for a while. 

The strings really do sound great, and it isnt even sampled deeply, now we can know how great a deeply proper sampled SAM strings might sound!


----------



## Pietro (Aug 12, 2008)

hbuus @ Tue Aug 12 said:


> (and if I could figure out how to write orchestral music :D ),



Oh wait, you mean, you have to know how to write orchestral music, to use it?

Oh crap!

D)

- Piotr


----------



## choc0thrax (Aug 12, 2008)

Holy crap nice demo Toxeen.


----------



## the sinner (Aug 12, 2008)

How are the round robins? Strings 
Would some one please play a bunch of triplet eight notes in each of the sections at like mm = 109?

I am still forming an opinion on this library 
it sounds different isolated


----------



## janila (Aug 12, 2008)

I thought that I'm not in such a hurry and took the slower shipping. Gsus I'm a dork. (o)


----------



## Niah (Aug 12, 2008)

you are the man Boris, thank you for taking the time to do this


----------



## CFDG (Aug 12, 2008)

Thank you Boris. That's exactly what I needed.

Christian


----------



## Mahlon (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks Boris for the demo. Sounds lush and good. One question about how Symphobia works: Say you're doing the string parts and you need the violins to decrescendo as the basses crescendo, and the celli are doing both -- do you have 4 patches open on different midi channels, one for each section? Since the string sections are mapped out across the whole keyboard (right?) how does one handle the individual dynamics for each part?

Thanks,
Mahlon


----------



## tgfoo (Aug 12, 2008)

Nick, Boris, thanks for the demos. The more I listen to this the more impressed I am by this library.


----------



## Toxeen (Aug 12, 2008)

thanks everyone.

sinner - there's a short repetition line in my short demo with a spiccato patch. should deal with an answer to your question. In fact, the repetition can be activated via the interface button and it works well for the short notes.

Mahlon - if you want to combine crescendos and decrescendos at the same time, you have to load multiple patches (please, somehow may correct me, if I'm wrong). Also, you got low string patches in addition (sustain, stacc, pizzis).

IMHO, Symphobia doesn't focus on solo or more complicated divisi action but on large and fat ensemble lines. The sound of EWQLSO is big - but this library is even bigger, right out of the box.


----------



## redleicester (Aug 12, 2008)

Still not had demo time, sorry chaps. Covering in finger paint and baked beans.... not much fun.

Mahlon - no there doesnt appear to be a way of having independant control of the combined sections... Shame as one criticism would be that not only the obvious need to have less of this or more of that, but also some of the part changes are quite abrupt when playing up and down the keyboard.

I think in honesty, thats where Sym scores and fails - for quick ensemble work it's blinding, but up against a well engineered template of VSL or whatever where you could arm a selection of tracks and just play would have the same effect, but with the addition of the aformentioned control being possible.


----------



## Ed (Aug 12, 2008)

redleicester @ Tue Aug 12 said:


> Mahlon - no there doesnt appear to be a way of having independant control of the combined sections... Shame as one criticism would be that not only the obvious need to have less of this or more of that, but also some of the part changes are quite abrupt when playing up and down the keyboard.



Well obviously you cant control the sections, but Im glad they did divide some of it up like the low brass and basses. 



> I think in honesty, thats where Sym scores and fails - for quick ensemble work it's blinding, but up against a well engineered template of VSL or whatever where you could arm a selection of tracks and just play would have the same effect, but with the addition of the aformentioned control being possible.



Obviously VSL can do a lot more things, but with what Symphobia is good at and made for, its much better than VSL or QLSO from what Im hearing. Listen to how good those strings sound. It was just a quick and dirty demo and already sounded more impressive than any other commercial library Ive heard.


----------



## _taylor (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice demos! 

Can't wait to get my hands on this.


----------



## redleicester (Aug 12, 2008)

Ed @ Tue Aug 12 said:


> > I think in honesty, thats where Sym scores and fails - for quick ensemble work it's blinding, but up against a well engineered template of VSL or whatever where you could arm a selection of tracks and just play would have the same effect, but with the addition of the aformentioned control being possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously VSL can do a lot more things, but with what Symphobia is good at and made for, its much better than VSL or QLSO from what Im hearing. Listen to how good those strings sound. It was just a quick and dirty demo and already sounded more impressive than any other commercial library Ive heard.



That's my point Ed, we're on the same page here - for quick work, it sounds very impressive indeed.


----------



## Ed (Aug 12, 2008)

redleicester @ Tue Aug 12 said:


> That's my point Ed, we're on the same page here - for quick work, it sounds very impressive indeed.



But arent you saying that VSL can sound better, or the same, if properly mixed? I really dont see it


----------



## Mike Connelly (Aug 12, 2008)

Is it just me, or does this seem like not particularly good bang for the buck?

For 999 euros (higher in dollars), it's basically a library of tuttis and effects? No solo instruments, no percussion, and limited dynamic layers?

It sounds great, but it seems like you couldn't use it as a primary orchestral library due to the ommissions - unless you are doing only movie trailers or game music that is all full sections, it would have to be a secondary library to use to beef up another one.

Do they have any plans to do a more conventional orchestral library to supplement this one with solo instruments? It would be great if they could get some of those with this same sound quality, and be able to offer more of a full, more versatile package.


----------



## Ed (Aug 12, 2008)

Mike at I'd rather pay this much for content like this than spend less and get less quality recordings. The problem with the cost is only if you can only find a few decent sounds in there, thats when Ive been disapointed with a library. 

I do think people who have similar criticisms really dont get the idea of this library. Its fast and gets a better results than doing it the other way. No one said to stop using your other libraries, or use this as your primary library.


----------



## Aer Gui Ta (Aug 12, 2008)

Nick Harvey @ Tue Aug 12 said:


> Still euphoric. I'm dancing round the garden with daisies in my hair and a manic grin on my face. Scary!



Don't bounce off too many walls, you might upset the reverb tail.


----------



## Mike Connelly (Aug 12, 2008)

Don't get me wrong, it sounds great and I get what it's for. It just seems like they're charging what will normally get you a full orchestral library for something that doesn't provide all of that. I guess I'm just willing to pay more for versatility than limited usefulness - as competitive as the market is right now for these sorts of libraries, for $1500 USD it seems reasonable to want great sound quality and flexibility.

If it ends up being a big seller, I wonder if other companies will create similar libraries. Or if the price will end up dropping fairly quickly if sales drop off after an initial rush from the guys with big budgets to work with.


----------



## Niah (Aug 12, 2008)

Mike Connelly @ Tue Aug 12 said:


> Is it just me, or does this seem like not particularly good bang for the buck?
> 
> For 999 euros (higher in dollars), it's basically a library of tuttis and effects? No solo instruments, no percussion, and limited dynamic layers?
> 
> ...



It all depends on your musical needs.

Nevertheless symphobia is not a replacement for VSL, EW, SI or any other section and solo instruments orchestral collection. Symphobia is ensembles only.

If you can't see the value in having ensembles like this to add to your productions then symphobia is probably not for you.

With that said symphonbia can still be your primary source for orchestral music if your music calls for it.


----------



## Niah (Aug 12, 2008)

Mike Connelly @ Tue Aug 12 said:


> Don't get me wrong, it sounds great and I get what it's for. It just seems like they're charging what will normally get you a full orchestral library for something that doesn't provide all of that. I guess I'm just willing to pay more for versatility than limited usefulness - as competitive as the market is right now for these sorts of libraries, for $1500 USD it seems reasonable to want great sound quality and flexibility.
> 
> .



I agree with you in terms of price yes.

But I also agree with what has already been said that the price is this high because they don't want this to be in the price range of amateurs/hobbysts.


----------



## Daniel James (Aug 12, 2008)

"But I also agree with what has already been said that the price is this high because they don't want this to be in the price range of amateurs/hobbysts."

LOL thats a really bad business model.

DaZ


----------



## Ed (Aug 12, 2008)

DaZ @ Tue Aug 12 said:


> "But I also agree with what has already been said that the price is this high because they don't want this to be in the price range of amateurs/hobbysts."
> 
> LOL thats a really bad business model.
> 
> DaZ



Well I certainly dont want it as commen as GPO!


----------



## choc0thrax (Aug 12, 2008)

Mike Connelly @ Tue Aug 12 said:


> If it ends up being a big seller, I wonder if other companies will create similar libraries. Or if the price will end up dropping fairly quickly if sales drop off after an initial rush from the guys with big budgets to work with.



I'd fully welcome other companies creating libs this good, so far none do. If seeing symphobia sell well magically instills talent into these other devs I'd be delighted.


----------



## Mike Connelly (Aug 12, 2008)

So you have the library already? From your posts it sounds like you didn't.


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 12, 2008)

choc0thrax @ Tue Aug 12 said:


> Mike Connelly @ Tue Aug 12 said:
> 
> 
> > If it ends up being a big seller, I wonder if other companies will create similar libraries. Or if the price will end up dropping fairly quickly if sales drop off after an initial rush from the guys with big budgets to work with.
> ...



Smile,

why not building our own patches with all the libraries we have? Very easy to do, very much more articulations than only attacks and sustains, and also a very old story... . :mrgreen: 

But ok, without joking, this library sounds pretty good to my ears, but for that price..... ?


----------



## choc0thrax (Aug 12, 2008)

It doesn't matter if I do or not, I'm always right anyways.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi,

It would be interesting to hear what current "Symphobia" users think about the ease of integrating/mixing "Symphobia" with the other popular Orch. libraries such as (VSL, EWQLSO, and others). 

Thanks.


----------



## Toxeen (Aug 12, 2008)

It's pretty simple. The library does NOT replace one of your "real" orchestral libraries. That's out of question. This one is a really special one, build for cinematic and trailer scores. You've got ensemble patches. You also got a bunch of solo string patches.
You have less freedom and control but that bigger in your face sound. This is nothing about Mozart but Zimmer: POTC, The Rock, Batman, ... and it makes so much fun jamming around on your keyboard with that huge sounds, right out of the box, I promise.

But - none of you should expect a revolution here. The very strong part of Symphobia are the effects. They are unique. You should reckon the sus and stacc patches as some kind of a nice add-on, with impact, brilliance and presence. 

About the sustain patches: 
The overall attack time is long and you need to overlap midi notes to make things sound better. You got a legato function on a few patches but I'm not that impressed about it. You don't have any real dynamic expression (cc 11) but DYN patches to trigger the Mod Wheel for the 2-3 layers + a certain amount of volume.

The wood fx are great (I didn't own them before). 
The brass is crunchy and phat as hell. 


The overall recording quality is great.
Symphobia itself loves to sound dark, scary, mysterious, heroic and rich.

I'd recommend this library for everyone in the trailer field and for those, who are in need of scary fx, rips, clusters and some fresh and fat recordings. Anyone else might be disappointed.


----------



## RiffWraith (Aug 12, 2008)

Well, it arived here a few hours ago, but I am busy with other stuff, and it will have to wait a few days.

Tox: great review - thanks for that.

Cheers.


----------



## Mahlon (Aug 12, 2008)

Well for me it's mainly the tone of the strings. I'll pay anyone just about anything to add good tone to my string sound. Symphobia sounds like it might be the ticket. The brass and woods would be a bonus to increase sound 'presence' and, as you all say, make things bigger. Also, a bonus would be that I could rough out quickly on my laptop while away from the DAW.

But still, for me, it's mainly about seeing how those strings mix with VSL Apps/Chamber and (soon to be in ye old arsenal) String Essentials 2. 

Ah, the ever elusive realistic string samples......
I'm liking what I hear so far from Symphobia.

Mahlon


----------



## madbulk (Aug 12, 2008)

Mike Connelly @ Tue Aug 12 said:


> I guess I'm just willing to pay more for versatility than limited usefulness - as competitive as the market is right now for these sorts of libraries, for $1500 USD it seems reasonable to want great sound quality and flexibility.



Reasonable yes. But a business solution is a business solution. This is one. It will evidently save me way more than 1500 bucks worth of my time to do the sort of thing it does well. And that's that. Doesn't matter that another $1500 dollar library might provide greater flexibility and power. Nor does it matter what the cost of development was, nor the amount of HD it occupies. Two different usages, both appropriately valued. Arguably anyway. I haven't actually bought this yet.


----------



## Elfen (Aug 12, 2008)

*VSL Orchestral strings 1*: 1590$ Violons, Violas. Full of articulations, a good player and a good sounding library.
*Symphobia* 1500 $ You've got brass, woodwinds, wood fx, strings, solo strings, a bunch of fx and a killer sound.


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 12, 2008)

RiffWraith @ Tue Aug 12 said:


> Well, it arived here a few hours ago, but I am busy with other stuff, and it will have to wait a few days.
> 
> Tox: great review - thanks for that.
> 
> Cheers.



Riff...I wanna hear your review. Cheers to you, mate!


----------



## RiffWraith (Aug 12, 2008)

^^ Me too! :lol:

Gonna have to wait... :(


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 12, 2008)

Thank You for the additional insight into "Symphobia". 

Using "Symphobia" alone, with a some Percussion libraries seems to be quite a good way of producing some thrilling, scary, dramatic, dark, ....etc. scores in relatively short amount of time. 

I'm guessing that it also has its merits, as a complementing, and unique library, when used along side many of the current stock of high-quality Orch. Libraries, such as (VSL, EWQLSO, ...etc.) , "Symphobia" seems to offer a lot of the bits, and pieces that are missing in other Orch. Libraries, and, once it is used with others orch. libraries, we get both flexibility, and variety !

I'm looking forward to place my order for "Symphobia". Do most U.S. customers order directly from Project Sam, or is there a U.S. dealer that has it currently in stock ?

Hopefully, an extensive Project Sam "Strings library" which tackles "strings" extensively, (solo, chamber, and larger sections) would be IMHO a fantastic addition to their current product line. Offering lots of flexibility, very high-quality strings ! This is my #1 request for a new library. Yes, this would be a major project, but I'm very confident that "Project Sam" can do it, and with lots of class !

Cheers.


----------



## Ed (Aug 13, 2008)

Toxeen @ Tue Aug 12 said:


> I'd recommend this library for everyone in the trailer field and for those, who are in need of scary fx, rips, clusters and some fresh and fat recordings. Anyone else might be disappointed.



My god yes, from what Ive heard it looks like a must have! I will probably stop using most of my sounds! And probably start using some woodwinds, not even because I dont like using them but because now I dont have to have so many things loaded up that my computer cant handle!

I think saying its not Williams its Zimmer, I think is wrong though. While I dont have it yet, I can hear that you could use parts of it for certian lines and certian things. Like a nice romantic lead line could be played with Symphobia, or some cool bass or brass staccs. And obviously the fx can be used anywhere.


----------



## Hal (Aug 13, 2008)

muziksculp @ Tue Aug 12 said:


> Hopefully, an extensive Project Sam "Strings library" which tackles "strings" extensively, (solo, chamber, and larger sections) would be IMHO a fantastic addition to their current product line. Offering lots of flexibility, very high-quality strings ! This is my #1 request for a new library. Yes, this would be a major project, but I'm very confident that "Project Sam" can do it, and with lots of class !
> 
> Cheers.



This is my number one sam request too


----------



## redleicester (Aug 13, 2008)

Ed @ Tue Aug 12 said:


> redleicester @ Tue Aug 12 said:
> 
> 
> > That's my point Ed, we're on the same page here - for quick work, it sounds very impressive indeed.
> ...



Didn't make any reference to the sound Ed, as they sound different- the point I was making is that for quick work, Symphobia is brilliant, but in light of the points you raised above about control of the seperate sections in an ensemble, you'd turn to VSL et al instead...

Not to imply one is better than the other - they have very different jobs and target markets.


----------



## Nick Harvey (Aug 13, 2008)

Here's another quick idea:

http://www.messhead.com/downloads/Strings_and_Friend.mp3 (http://www.messhead.com/downloads/Strin ... Friend.mp3)

It features two instruments: the Symphobia Strings Soft Dynamic patch (stage mic) and the BDMO piano. The dynamics of the strings are controlled with the mod wheel. Both were played in live with no tweaking.

There a splash of Altiverb on there as well. I know, I know. I can't help myself.

The strings on this library are so damn good. I really wasn't expecting them to be as inspirational as they are. 

Nick


----------



## redleicester (Aug 13, 2008)

Toxeen @ Wed Aug 13 said:


> It's pretty simple. The library does NOT replace one of your "real" orchestral libraries. That's out of question. This one is a really special one, build for cinematic and trailer scores. You've got ensemble patches. You also got a bunch of solo string patches.
> You have less freedom and control but that bigger in your face sound. This is nothing about Mozart but Zimmer: POTC, The Rock, Batman, ... and it makes so much fun jamming around on your keyboard with that huge sounds, right out of the box, I promise.
> 
> But - none of you should expect a revolution here. The very strong part of Symphobia are the effects. They are unique. You should reckon the sus and stacc patches as some kind of a nice add-on, with impact, brilliance and presence.
> ...



Totally agree - I'm a really excited by _some_ of Symphobia - the rips, clusters, hits, quick 'n dirty ensembles, the phat brass and so on. Will it even begin to replace VSL in my rig? Not a chance - the legatos are so-so, some of the ensemble switching is a bit rough and abrupt. But then I never considered it asòy   ‚Òy   ‚Óy   ‚Ôy   ‚Õy   ‚Öy   ‚×y   ‚Øy   ‚Ùy   ‚Úy   ‚Ûy   ‚Üy	   ‚Ýy	   ‚Þy	   ‚ßy	   ‚ày	   ‚áy	   ‚ây
   ‚ãy
   ‚äy
   ‚åy


----------



## Hal (Aug 13, 2008)

Nick Harvey @ Wed Aug 13 said:


> Thanks Justus, Pietro and Hal. Much appreciated.
> 
> Rousseau, bloody hell, the Multi's are amazing. I hadn't even noticed them before you pointed them out.



Oh sorry Nick
am expecting a multi demo now :D u brought it on urself hehe


----------



## Nick Harvey (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback Rob. The tone of the strings is rather lovely.

Hal, as much as I'd love to demo the Multis, unfortunately I have to take off my Symphobia hat and go and change the nappy of my seven week old son. Knowing his poo, I might be there a while.


----------



## Hal (Aug 13, 2008)

Nick Harvey @ Wed Aug 13 said:


> Thanks for the feedback Rob. The tone of the strings is rather lovely.
> 
> Hal, as much as I'd love to demo the Multis, unfortunately I have to take off my Symphobia hat and go and change the nappy of my seven week old son. Knowing his poo, I might be there a while.



No come back Nick i need the demos more then ur baby needs u lol Its ok u go for the baby ask ur wife to Demo the multis for me then :D


----------



## choc0thrax (Aug 13, 2008)

Nick Harvey @ Wed Aug 13 said:


> Here's another quick idea:
> 
> http://www.messhead.com/downloads/Strings_and_Friend.mp3 (http://www.messhead.com/downloads/Strin ... Friend.mp3)
> 
> ...



ahhhhhhh I want this lib.


----------



## lee (Aug 13, 2008)

Nick Harvey @ Wed Aug 13 said:


> Hal, as much as I'd love to demo the Multis, unfortunately I have to take off my Symphobia hat and go and change the nappy of my seven week old son. Knowing his poo, I might be there a while.



Nice to read at least one person has some perspective.


----------



## redleicester (Aug 13, 2008)

lee @ Wed Aug 13 said:


> Nick Harvey @ Wed Aug 13 said:
> 
> 
> > Hal, as much as I'd love to demo the Multis, unfortunately I have to take off my Symphobia hat and go and change the nappy of my seven week old son. Knowing his poo, I might be there a while.
> ...



Oi, I had to go chase kiddies, hence my late demo!

Enjoy Nick, don't envy you the 7-week stage again.... twice through that was enough for me!


----------



## redleicester (Aug 13, 2008)

A quick bash with the improbably named "Blockbuster" multi....

Without repetitions engaged
[mp3]http://impulseproductions.co.uk/webpics/audio/Symphobia/Sym-Blockmulti.mp3[/mp3]

With repetitions
[mp3]http://impulseproductions.co.uk/webpics/audio/Symphobia/Sym-Blockmulti-rep.mp3[/mp3]

As you can hear, the repetitons are all well and good, but can be a tad too agressive leaving you with notes that stand out as too far out or off to be natural!


----------



## Nick Harvey (Aug 13, 2008)

redleicester @ Wed Aug 13 said:


> Enjoy Nick, don't envy you the 7-week stage again.... twice through that was enough for me!


Oh my God! It's hell! I mean, of course I love him very much - assuming he's mine  - but it's bloody hard work. All he does is eat, poo, cry and sleep. I was hoping by this stage he'd be juggling fire clubs, a competent bassoonist, reading Chaucer, and up to scratch on the forensic details of British foreign policy (with special emphasis on the current Zimbabwean crisis).

But no. Just lots of faeces.


----------



## redleicester (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm afraid all they do is eat, scream and shit at this age.... oh, with a bit of sleep thrown in. Your first I assume then?! Feel free to PM if you want some moral support. :D


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 13, 2008)

Nick...just get through it all til 2 and the baby starts turning into a human. by 3, lights start going on and you're in a wonderful place. Mine's 18 now, a whole 'nuther subject. :shock: 

Thanks to you and red and all the Symphobia demos, 'cause before listening I didn't 'get' the product. a bunch of tuttis and effects? wow. You guys have seriously f'd with my head now, not to mention my wallet.


----------



## Hal (Aug 13, 2008)

Nick Harvey @ Wed Aug 13 said:


> redleicester @ Wed Aug 13 said:
> 
> 
> > but it's bloody hard work. All he does is eat, poo, cry and sleep. I was hoping by this stage he'd be juggling fire clubs, a competent bassoonist, reading Chaucer, and up to scratch on the forensic details of British foreign policy (with special emphasis on the current Zimbabwean crisis).
> ...



what about me taking ur libary and bringing it back to u when the kid is twelve :D i am just trying to be nice and give u some time with ur baby


----------



## Nick Harvey (Aug 13, 2008)

Hal @ Wed Aug 13 said:


> what about me taking ur libary and bringing it back to u when the kid is twelve :D i am just trying to be nice and give u some time with ur baby


You're on!

My library contains algebraic topology text books and a unique collection of Dickens novels translated into numerous languages. Fun fun fun!


----------



## lee (Aug 13, 2008)

It´s so nice to see vi-control off topic

If I had the money, my 4 days old daughter wouldnt really care if I spent em on Symphonia and spent several hours trying it out. She´s been asleep for I dont know how many hours now. Harmonic creature.

However, my 2 year old would want to give her hard velocity slaps on the midi keyboard and test every sound available in symphobia. Every time I sit at the computer she cries "computer" (in swedish) and wants to sit in my lap and play along.

So it´s good I dont have the money.

/Johnny


----------



## Niah (Aug 13, 2008)

redleicester @ Wed Aug 13 said:


> A quick bash with the improbably named "Blockbuster" multi....
> 
> Without repetitions engaged
> [mp3]http://impulseproductions.co.uk/webpics/audio/Symphobia/Sym-Blockmulti.mp3[/mp3]
> ...



Those repetitions are very impressive.

Thank you for the demos guys.


----------



## Hal (Aug 13, 2008)

Nick Harvey @ Wed Aug 13 said:


> Hal @ Wed Aug 13 said:
> 
> 
> > what about me taking ur libary and bringing it back to u when the kid is twelve :D i am just trying to be nice and give u some time with ur baby
> ...



Loooool i would take ur algebraic topology if its for Giga :D

Thx Redleicester for the demos


----------



## Rob Elliott (Aug 13, 2008)

Nick Harvey @ Wed Aug 13 said:


> redleicester @ Wed Aug 13 said:
> 
> 
> > Enjoy Nick, don't envy you the 7-week stage again.... twice through that was enough for me!
> ...




Nick, you must be new to Fatherhood (I have six) - everyone knows a child cannot grasp the subtleties of Chaucer until at least the age of 9-10 weeks. o 


Don't put too much pressure on the little tike.


All the best,


Rob


----------



## redleicester (Aug 13, 2008)

Six..... jesus Rob, are you a glutton for punishment?!


----------



## Nick Harvey (Aug 13, 2008)

Rob Elliott @ Wed Aug 13 said:


> Nick, you must be new to Fatherhood (I have six) - everyone knows a child cannot grasp the subtleties of Chaucer until at least the age of 9-10 weeks. o
> 
> 
> Don't put too much pressure on the little tike.
> ...



Holy fertile sperm! Six? You've been busy! 

Felix is indeed my first. We spent a year and a half trying for a baby to no avail. Then I got the right hole, and bingo! The womb was plundered.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Aug 13, 2008)

6... Wow...

How the hell do you PAY for that? Hanz Zimmer could barely pay for 6 kids through music :D


----------



## Rob Elliott (Aug 13, 2008)

Christian Marcussen @ Wed Aug 13 said:


> 6... Wow...
> 
> How the hell do you PAY for that? Hanz Zimmer could barely pay for 6 kids through music :D




Nothing gets you out of bed in the morning better than six kids wanting to eat and heaven forbid and decent education.

Besides the bulk of the psychological intrigue of the ankle bitters falls on the VERY capable shoulders of an incredible women. :D 

:D


----------



## Vision (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey guys.. Got it yesterday. OMG. Loving it. I stayed up all night working. Here is my first track posted at Compostion Review..



> Hey all. Received Symphobia last night. Just wanted to share my first piece for anyone interested. I'm very impressed with this software to say the least.
> 
> Took me around 7 hours.. Setting up a template.. learning the new sounds, and composing on the fly. Had a few crashes on my machine.. actually about 5. (G5 Dual). But it was all worth it, because I was having so much fun.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nick Harvey (Aug 13, 2008)

Fan-bleedin'-tastic! Love them both.


----------



## Vision (Aug 13, 2008)

Nick Harvey @ Wed Aug 13 said:


> Fan-bleedin'-tastic! Love them both.



Thanks Man . Love your stuff too. All of a sudden writing got fun again.


----------



## Nick Harvey (Aug 13, 2008)

Vision @ Wed Aug 13 said:


> All of a sudden writing got fun again.



Exactly. That's it! 

Thanks to Symphobia I went to bed last night really looking forward to getting back into the studio this morning.


----------



## madbulk (Aug 13, 2008)

Excellent Peter. That's killer. And really nice of you to work all night so we could hear it.


----------



## Mahlon (Aug 13, 2008)

Awesome. It's like John Barry on speed about to have a heart attack (in no. 2).

m.


----------



## Hal (Aug 13, 2008)

Vision
first colossus is great doesnt sound sampled at all

is this all real time performance cause if yes then man u did put a great tamplat.

ur uding reverb or this is just the stage mics from Symphobie and TS


Critical mass is great too where does the woods come from ?


any inkfo about the BIson heartbeat ? i hear TS and may be vienna strings what about the beats and guitars ?
but the other too tracks r much better

Great work man


----------



## stabsteer (Aug 13, 2008)

Excellent demos-thanks for posting. 

Just wondering, when you guys buy software/virtual instruments like this, not to discregard the projectsam website, but are there any dealers who will work with you for discounts? I used to work at a music store and 30-35% off software is very doable. 

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## Hal (Aug 13, 2008)

u mean where ?
well the sam exclusive r only available on sam website other stuff like sam horns or symphobya r available at diff reseller,and i doubt u can have a 35 % on such a thing !?
this will be aout 650 euros,i beleive this is not the price the comp wants to sell its product

may be it could be doable on other stuff..like a Korg Oasis or an access virus,a 3500 $ mic ?

but as far as i know vsl always sold at the same price every where,as EW did and other smaller loops/samples cds.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Aug 13, 2008)

You can get deals on VSL, EW and practically every software library from 
dealers.


----------



## stabsteer (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks guys. 

Which dealers and what kind of 'deals'. Any recommendations?


----------



## tmhuud (Aug 13, 2008)

Jack Weaver @ Wed Aug 13 said:


> You can get deals on VSL, EW and practically every software library from
> dealers.



East West has so many specials it's not even funny. It seems like every holiday, minor or major (even non-holiday related) they are having deals. Hardly any reason to look outside their online store. 

VSL? I've nearly NEVER seen a deal. Always paid top dollar for everything. Actually here's the kind of mail I get from VSL, "[paraphrased] Dear loyal customer [US] , we are raising our prices soon so you might want to buy MORE stuff like N O W !"

lol.


----------



## Vision (Aug 13, 2008)

Hal @ Wed Aug 13 said:


> Vision
> first colossus is great doesnt sound sampled at all
> 
> is this all real time performance cause if yes then man u did put a great tamplat.
> ...



Thanks for all of the nice feedback guys. 

Hal, If I understand your question correctly, I basically played/programmed: the sustained strings, staccato and spiccato strings, staccato brass, Mute Horn lead, Percussion, flutes. Basically everything except for the Fx, like String/Horn swells and fx, flute fx, and rips etc.

The stock sounds are "raw" and not processed. So it makes blending of the sounds, sound more natural than any other library I've used. I think that's what you're hearing that makes the track seem to breathe. I also tend to be pretty meticulous when I edit, and I did spend an extra amount of time tweaking. 

As far as reverb, I used a simple Space Designer (bus one) in Logic. Don't know which setting, I'm not on my work computer. But I'll check it tomorrow. All instruments stage mic'd. 

Critical Mass woodwinds are Peter Siedlaczek AO piccolo flutes. 

Bison Heart Beat, I'm using SD2 for the big booming Drum Hit, and rim shots for the fast 6/8 meter. Toms and crashes are TS1. As for the rhythm itself, I played/ programmed everything. Strings are Appassionata 1. Also using Sam Horns, And logic 8 Tuba. The guitar is a stock logic pro 8 patch that I played and processed with some minor effects.

Hope that answers everything for you.


----------



## Hal (Aug 14, 2008)

Haha it does Vision thx and dont bother finding the space designer settings i only needed to know that their was a Rev implyed and that this is not the stage mics
Good use of the old Peter S. wnds


----------



## janila (Aug 14, 2008)

Yes! It's here and it's sweet! =o


----------



## dkristian (Aug 14, 2008)

Symphobia ordered. (Thanks for the great demos!)


----------



## Nick Harvey (Aug 14, 2008)

You won't regret it.


----------



## R. Soul (Aug 14, 2008)

I wished just some of some of these demos in this thread sounded half decent...they don't. They sound bloody marvelous. :D


----------



## janila (Aug 14, 2008)

R. Soul @ Thu Aug 14 said:


> I wished just some of some of these demos in this thread sounded half decent...they don't.


Yes. It's a crappy library and the people raving about it just want to feel like they belong to something. Move along, there's nothing to see here. (I want to keep it all by myself.) (o)


----------



## RiffWraith (Aug 14, 2008)

R. Soul @ Fri Aug 15 said:


> I wished just some of some of these demos in this thread sounded half decent...they don't. They sound bloody marvelous. :D



Hi there, neighbor! o-[][]-o


----------



## R. Soul (Aug 15, 2008)

RiffWraith @ Thu Aug 14 said:


> R. Soul @ Fri Aug 15 said:
> 
> 
> > I wished just some of some of these demos in this thread sounded half decent...they don't. They sound bloody marvelous. :D
> ...


You're the old woman with the zimmer frame to my right or the junkie on my left? :o 

Hi Riff, not much on cb.net these days I'm afraid.


----------



## ProjectSAM (Aug 15, 2008)

Thank you all for your very kind words about Symphobia!
It was a whole lot of fun to create, and even more exciting to finally release to all you composers out there!

On behalf of the SAM team,

Maarten


----------



## RiffWraith (Aug 15, 2008)

^^ Good job, Maarten, and co.

Here is my offering:

*Psychosymphobiadysplomyodysplasiamititus*

Cheers. :D


----------



## artsoundz (Aug 15, 2008)

RiffWraith @ Fri Aug 15 said:


> ^^ Good job, Maarten, and co.
> 
> Here is my offering:
> 
> ...



I had that once. You can get a cream for it.

edit- cool track...


----------



## Hal (Aug 15, 2008)

even a simple Demonstration sounds great with this library thx for posting
the solo wind instrument is from symphobya too ?
i hear a bass piano is it there too ?


----------



## Niah (Aug 17, 2008)

RiffWraith @ Sat Aug 16 said:


> ^^ Good job, Maarten, and co.
> 
> Here is my offering:
> 
> ...




another cool track thank you for posting Riff


----------



## Vision (Aug 17, 2008)

RiffWraith @ Fri Aug 15 said:


> ^^ Good job, Maarten, and co.
> 
> Here is my offering:
> 
> ...



Nicely done. 

By the way, I Googled that word, and it sent me to a picture link of plaid unicorns break-dancing. :shock:


----------



## Sean Beeson (Aug 18, 2008)

All of these demos are making me salivate... It is very tempting


----------



## Heath Blair (Aug 18, 2008)

Sounds really really great!

I'm wondering if Symphobia can do quieter, more passionate things. For Hans Zimmer and latter-day Jerry Goldsmith type action cues, it seems to set a new benchmark. Wonderfuò{   ‚ŠS{   ‚ŠT{   ‚ŠU{   ‚ŠV{   ‚ŠW{   ‚ŠX{   ‚ŠY{   ‚ŠZ{   ‚Š[


----------



## Niah (Aug 18, 2008)

Heath Blair @ Mon Aug 18 said:


> Sounds really really great!
> 
> I'm wondering if Symphobia can do quieter, more passionate things. For Hans Zimmer and latter-day Jerry Goldsmith type action cues, it seems to set a new benchmark. Wonderful! But how would it fare if the movie scene just depicted a man walking in a forest?



Symphobia seems to be more versatile than what first meets the eye. The farewell demo is a good example of this and check also the first minutes of Toxeen's demo. There's also a string quartet ensemble included.

btw, I don't own symphobia just judging from what I am hearing.


----------



## dkristian (Aug 18, 2008)

Heath Blair @ Mon Aug 18 said:


> Sounds really really great!
> 
> I'm wondering if Symphobia can do quieter, more passionate things. For Hans Zimmer and latter-day Jerry Goldsmith type action cues, it seems to set a new benchmark. Wonderful! But how would it fare if the movie scene just depicted a man walking in a forest?



That was also a concern of mine, but after a quick run through some of the instruments (mine arrived this morning), I'm happy to see a good assortment of softer sounds. Symphobia covers most of the dynamic range ensemble-wise, leaving the solo instrument duties to other libraries.


----------



## Hannesdm (Aug 28, 2008)

Sorry for bringing this 'old' thread back up!

But in case you didn't know: they've added symphobia on http://www.try-sound.com/ 
The fun part is that you can try ALL of its sounds! (Pretty crazy!)

Even with the latency symphobia is incredibly fun to play and very inspiring!

Thanks ProjectSAM!

I'm saving my pennies more than ever!

PS: unfortunately, PC only!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Aug 28, 2008)

I was not aware of this.

I think it deserves its own thread if you want to start it.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Aug 28, 2008)

thats brilliant, im waiting for a session with String essentials 2 right now..:D
THanx for lettin us know, a very good idea indeed !!!


----------



## artsoundz (Aug 28, 2008)

not for MAC. So near, yet so far...


----------



## choc0thrax (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh My God.


----------



## choc0thrax (Aug 28, 2008)

Ok so I just finished my 25 minute session with Symphobia...I think I just had a religious experience.


----------



## _taylor (Aug 28, 2008)

25 minutes goes waaay to quick, I wanted to take it home with me :cry:


----------



## Blueshift (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi everyone, this might be my first post here, I've been lurking for a long time and find this forum perfect for what I do (and can't remember if I posted here ages ago).

That Try-sound website is amazing, I believe the future has arrived... and it's glorious. The birds make it that much more enjoyable (and might work perfectly if I could just find a nature doc to score!)

Question for current Symphobia owners after playing online for an hour or so:

Do you feel limited by the limited range of the instruments?
-I feel like it might be frustrating when you are writing a line for cello that "stops" at the B, and jumps into Violas/ Violins- it almost feels like a bad singer with a really bad break... but maybe I wouldn't be bothered by this? Opinions?

The thing I don't get is that this library sounds so amazing, why didn't they continue the Cellos up a bit further and then have a separate patch for the next ensemble where they start lower than they do. To me it seems like the ensemble sections are very audibly broken into sections as it is, the timbre changes too drastically between the low and high to make a consistent line through that break. 

I'm really close to pulling the trigger on this one, just wondering how you find it in regards to this aspect. 

Slightly negative tone over, I just can't get over how good the VI sounds as a whole, and what a great product to load on the laptop for remote composition, it's small and sounds amazing.... and no dongle!!!!


----------



## tmhuud (Aug 29, 2008)

Jack Weaver @ Mon Aug 11 said:


> Anybody in the US have it yet?



stunning-simply stunning. They outdid themselves here. This library's about to get a major workout from us.


----------



## RiffWraith (Aug 29, 2008)

tmhuud @ Sat Aug 30 said:


> Jack Weaver @ Mon Aug 11 said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody in the US have it yet?
> ...



I am sure you are bound by NDAs and such, but if there is anything you can post, that would rock!

Cheers.


----------



## billval3 (Aug 31, 2008)

I tried out Symphobia on try-sound.com yesterday...great stuff. Way too much to explore in 25 minutes.

One feature I learned about was the "learn cluster" mode (I think that's what it was called). You set how many notes you want at a time and how far apart you want them to be. The program then generates random clusters.


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 31, 2008)

billval3 @ Sun Aug 31 said:


> I tried out Symphobia on try-sound.com yesterday...great stuff. Way too much to explore in 25 minutes.
> 
> One feature I learned about was the "learn cluster" mode (I think that's what it was called). You set how many notes you want at a time and how far apart you want them to be. The program then generates random clusters.



How cool!

Yeah, it seems to be a tool for the "modern composers"! :roll:


----------



## Ed (Sep 3, 2008)

I keep playing the strings patch in Try Sound, anyone noticed that the soft samples sound almost exactly like Lost strings? Wowwowow. I love it.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 3, 2008)

It such a DRAG that Try-Sound is not Mac friendly. What's their problem? Don't they know that many, many people who buy these big libraries also buy Macs? :roll: :evil:


----------



## NYC Composer (Sep 3, 2008)

+1


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 3, 2008)

Ed @ Wed Sep 03 said:


> I keep playing the strings patch in Try Sound, anyone noticed that the soft samples sound almost exactly like Lost strings? Wowwowow. I love it.



You mean that patch that I think is called soft patch or something? Have you combined that with the solo strings patch yet?

I'm getting this for christmas, it's going to be a long wait.


----------



## tradivoro (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice demo (catman) Nick ... thanks for sharing...


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 3, 2008)

Well for me I don't need to save pennies since a friend is buying it for me.


----------



## midphase (Sep 4, 2008)

That's what I would call a friend with benefits!


----------

